
US, Russian troops brawl in northeast Syria - FpUser
Here comes the first ever fist fight between US and Russian soldiers. I am really really curious who had won<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jpost.com&#x2F;Middle-East&#x2F;US-Russian-troops-brawl-in-northeast-Syria-report-612168
======
JackPoach
The source of this news is highly questionable. SOHR has no local presence
(it's located in London) and has been caught peddling fake news on a number of
occasions - [https://www.globalresearch.ca/professional-news-gathering-
th...](https://www.globalresearch.ca/professional-news-gathering-the-syrian-
observatory-for-human-rights-is-a-tool-of-western-propaganda/5495347)

~~~
FpUser
Well it published by Jerusalem Post that is considered credible. Not sure the
same applies to globalresearch

PS. Russians said it is fake news

------
FpUser
Russians said it is fake news

------
onetimemanytime
They Russian troops are likely mercenaries, ex-soldiers. US soldiers have no
backing from their Trump in Syria but my money would be on US soldiers...due
to better training, age and discipline.

